# Gerbers and club shrimp order



## ElectricHead (Sep 11, 2005)

Went to Gerbers on Sunday, while Gerber himself was not there, I did talk to an employee. Gerber _might_ give a small discount but I would not count on it. Also found out that Gerber is not interested in any clubs because club discounts cut into his profits. Employee I talked to is member of local reef club and Gerber wants nothing to do with them. Employee said he could buy things online cheeper than with his employee discount at Gerbers. The only FW shrimp I saw were "bamboo shrimp" at $12.99 each,however, there were some black veil angelfish that are about 3" tall that were very nice.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

John has been giving me the runaround also. I all but gave up on them


----------

